
Ask HN: How Do I Start Over? - bluu00
How Do I Start Over?
======
patatino
When I started running after a couple of weeks it hit me, I‘m a runner now. I
was never a runner and now I can say that.

Sounds stupid but it felt powerful, all the possibilities what I could become.

------
lioeters
Starting over is in your mind. Every moment is a chance to start over. The
first thing to do is start.

~~~
logicslave
If only this was true. Its a fallacy and most people are stuck in habits for
life.The human brain is not biologically wired to be able to change on a dime,
and the ability to do so would be disastrous. Real change is always brought
about by external forces, internally its nearly impossible

------
keiferski
Try to mentally "restart" yourself. By this, I mean try to reset, at least
temporarily, all of your thoughts: your problems, your future goals, your
conceptions of your Self. If successful, you'll feel lighter, as if you were
at the beginning of a journey and not midway. I think this feeling is
universal and you probably know what I'm talking about. That rare moment when
the world seems fresh and new. It's elusive but powerful.

Some methods that seem to work, for me at least, are: meditation, immersing
yourself in a particular work of fiction (especially a sci-fi movie at the
cinema), turning off your phone and Internet connection, and getting lost in a
new city.

~~~
throw51319
All of those are great for me too.

Also, a hard run where you let it all go.

What's your experience with shrooms?

~~~
keiferski
Running is great too! No personal experience with shrooms.

------
ivars
There is a thing called "rapid personality change". Some people have done it.

Look up "Academy of ideas" channel on YouTube, it has a video on this topic. I
found it very interesting.

------
leff_f
Very intrigued by the question. Feel like some context is missing.

~~~
bluu00
On purpose. Let it be general.

However, only for you, I messed up learning a lot of things this year. A lot.
But not mastered any of it. Learn some of them for fun, some for getting
employed as an undergrad, some from peer pressure. Now I can't move back to
start those things from where I left.

~~~
leff_f
Appreciate the personal response! Imagine you are walking through the woods,
not 100% sure where you are going, but you turn left, then somebody told you
always turn right in the woods (for some reason) and you did, then you got a
new idea that you need to go backwards that will help you for some reason...
at the end of the day you end up lost without a clue where to go. so you are
sitting there in the dark asking how do I restart this level....well... there
is no restart button, you are where you are... in the woods... probably alone.
What is also true at the same time - the sun will rise tomorrow, and it will
be a new day to try out an find your own way. And it will help a lot to use
the experience of the previous day - remembering what you saw, where you took
the turn, who you met .... always learning , always moving forward. With this
mindset we are never lost in our journey.

In other words, to start over we just need to learn and keep going. Have a
great journey!

~~~
bluu00
wholesome, thanks. now "favorited"

------
giantg2
You don't. Accept the suck and move forward.

~~~
bluu00
I couldn't start from where I left. So starting over seems to be righteous.
Yep, maybe I'll have to.

------
croh
In zen context - Don't force yourself to start over. You will start over when
you have to. Until then just try to be aware and have guilty pleasure. Some
people call it meditation while some call it acceptance. Same thing with
different names. Follow your heart, it will never let you down !

------
pryelluw
There is only now. Be here. Be present.

------
bluu00
Everybody messes up at a certain point of time. I did, maybe you did too or
eventually you'll. But question is , how to leave it there and start over.

Its difficult to learn anything after a large gap. As you are not a beginner
yourself now. Your Baggage adds up to your fatigue.

------
verdverm
With reframing, watch some Dali Llama, he's good at making it simple.

I personally like moving to facilitate as well, changing the environment makes
it easier to reframe, but does not on its own.

------
probinso
It's that button that looks like a circle with a line on it. Press and hold
that down, and then when it is no longer illuminated, press it again

------
TheMblabla
Turn yourself on, then off again

------
throwaway413
You wake up.

